# Replacing Exterior Door Jambs



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

It is possible to replace part of a jamb, but difficult and the results are often less than satisfactory. If it as bad as your description makes it sound, it might be better to replace the hole frame, and maybe the door. This way you get a more efficient weatherstripping system and energy efficient door.


----------



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

I've never seen an exterior door jamb 5/16" thick. Are you sure you looked at the right thing? Replacing one side is a piece of cake with the right materials and I've made them from 2x8 but that's a lot of work. I'd suggest asking about an exterior door jamb leg next time you're by HD or Lowes. You might also look into a template that makes routering for hinges a breeze. It's made by Porter Cable and is worth it's weight in gold to me. Our local HD carries them and they are less than 20 bucks. Comes with adjustable template and bit for the router. It comes with real easy to follow instructions.

Handy tip. Before removing the bad jamb side, make sure to shim and secure the top portion of the jamb otherwise you'll be tearing the entire thing out trying to adjust it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Post a picture----


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Mallen83 said:


> The lower section of our door jamb broke off from being rotted out. I popped off the casing today to find there are no real jambs but the frame that came with the door originally. This frame is 4 1/2 x 1 1/4 x 80 on the legs. The pre cut door jambs at home depot are 5/16 x 6. I was planning on getting as close to 1 1/4 and routing out the hinges and lock positions. Anyone have an easier way?


You can buy a replacement exterior door frame in either wood or composite material. A standard frame is 4 9/16" wide.
If the frame is that bad, why not just get a new prehung door unit? The weatherstripping will be better and all the hinges and lock mortices are done. All you need to do is install the locks.
The other frame you're describing sounds like an interior door frame(though the dimensions make no sense) and should not be used. 
If the door frame was that bad, you will have extensive damage to the subfloor and framing.


----------

